# Japan bio-scientists produce 'singing mouse'



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you guys seen this? Looks interesting.







> Japanese scientists say they have produced a mouse that tweets like a bird in a genetically engineered "evolution" which they hope will shed light on the origins of human language.


And here is the article:
http://news.discovery.com/animals/mouse-tweets-genetic-modification-101221.html


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Link to video here for those who can't get the above to work:






Initially it sounds like a mouse with extreme respiratory disease! :lol:


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

i agree Kallan! my Other half was like " are you listening to ill mice?" LOL


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow isnt that strange the second one sounded like a bird is that respitory disease then?How does or what does a mouse sound like when it communicates to other mice they must make a squeeking noise ,Im thinking my mice have respitory disease now lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They have one of those super sonic microphones in there... thats why we can hear the noise.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

My mice are brilliant dancers, none of them can sing for toffee.


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

perhaps the forum could come together and form a mouse band ??? Hhmm what could you call the band..
nah silly idea, getting instruments that small may be a problem


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

We could remouster some existing tracks.


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

lololololol


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

It's amazing what five pints of stella does for your wit.


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

" Mouse of the rising sun" by the animals


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Mouster tambourine man.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Mouse of fun by Madness! But seriously....what the hell are they trying to achieve by having a `singing` mouse? :? I don`t think the mouse will benefit from this at all. Science can sometimes loose it`s chain of thought and this is one example.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope nobody tells Simon Cowell, that would open up a whole new world of pain!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Mice Girls


----------

